# Need dx for intoeing



## MsMaddy

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND DX FOR INTOEING. I ONLY CAME AS CLOSE AS METATARSUS ADDUCTUS 754.60.  HELP!

THANKS IN ADVANCE
MsMaddy


----------



## srinivas r sajja

Pigeon toes- 735.8


----------



## twosmek

I actually found most use the 754.53, even though the icd-9 book stated the 735.8 for pigeon toes (thinking that would be mostly for adults) but if it is for a young child and it is not acquired I would use the 754.53.


----------

